# DESPERATELY SEEKING MODIFIED "BEAST"



## forflynlow (Dec 15, 2003)

I am new to this list but not to the BMW Marque. I am desirous of acquiring a highly modified E39 M5 That has been properly modified and is in pristine condition. My color prefrence is silver but I am open to other colors as well .I can be reached via PM at [email protected]. I appreciate your help and look foreward to becoming a regular poster.
Thanks!
Jeffry Brusseau 
Vista,Ca.


----------

